# Foam Grips?



## kyle10bike (Apr 4, 2009)

Who likes foam grips? I'm not trying to loose weight but I want to know what all you wennies out there think about foam grips. Are they just for loosing weight, or do they actually feel good? Are they only good for casual riding? Do they give you enuff grip for more agressive riding? I like to ride gloveless so keeping my hands cool is very necessary, has anyone noticed if they make your hands sweat more or less? Do the grips tend to slide around on the bar after you wash your bike or ride in the rain? How long do they normally last?


----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)

Extralite Ultragrip Foam Grips are 16grams so mega light, i might try soem next.

ESi racers grips are silicone and offer more comfort and grip at 50 grams. will last way longer too.


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

the foam grips have a larger diameter which to me makes a world of difference.

i fractured or broke (dont know for sure never saw the doctor) my thumb and the larger grips makes the rides easier on my hand.


----------



## MMeglen (Apr 8, 2009)

Went from bolt on grips to ESi racer grips and am very pleased. My hands slip a lot less (no gloves ehre either) and they are more comfortable. I changed because of comfort and less weight was an added bonus.


----------



## ccm (Jan 14, 2004)

I get blisters when I use anything but ESI or Titec Pork Rind type grips, especially anything with textured rubber edges/shapes


----------



## bikerboyj17 (Dec 18, 2007)

ESI chunky for me. Still pretty light (around 55 grams I think), but super comfortable.


----------



## 1993gsxr907 (Sep 12, 2010)

I love them


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

I love my Ritchey WCS foam grips. ESI's chunky are also very popular with the weenies.


----------



## Tfrost (Aug 31, 2007)

bikerboyj17 said:


> ESI chunky for me. Still pretty light (around 55 grams I think), but super comfortable.


I second that. Also very tacky.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

I tried Titec Pork Rinds for the weight on my XC bike and LOVED them. Now they're on all my bikes. When riding DH all day my hands don't get tired any more. A little more effort than lock-ons but totally worth it.


----------



## karl711 (Mar 26, 2009)

I had a couple of pairs of the ESI chunkies + several pairs of the pork rinds & for me the pork rinds are easily the best ones to use. They are suprisingly tough for foam grips as well.


----------



## monstruo_ (Jul 23, 2010)

I also have the ESI at 50g, like how the ride, they dont abuse my hands..


----------



## xckonakeith (Feb 10, 2006)

+ 1 for the Ritchey WCS True grips. Light, comfy, inexpensive, and pretty durable.


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

Ritchey WCS.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

It's a very personal thing, kind of like saddles. Fortunately they're cheap enough where you can try them for yourself and find out.

Personally, anything smaller than Ourys are just too small for me.


----------



## Jkuo (Feb 7, 2007)

I ride Bontrager foam grips. They're 20 grams normally, but I had to cut them down for grip shifters so they're 14 grams now. I actually find them more comfortable than rubber grips, they're a little larger in diameter and it works better for me. I wear gloves so I don't know if they help or not with sweaty hands.


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

I had Bontrager foam grips and thought they were great. I also have had good success with grip tape, too.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

i'm a big fan of closed cell foam grips


HiTemp42 13cm foam MTB bar grips - the lightest - but can "throttle" if not applied with hairspray or lightglue


Extralite foam grips + Extralite end caps - very light but also susceptible to "throttling" if not installed properly


Titec pork rinds + Titec sl end caps - probably the best foam grip & alot like the WCS my old favourite - more foam material dampens small jolts well


12cm Poshbikes Wallis 'nitrile' (NPVC) black grip - my favourite closed cell foam grip, available in custom lengths, never throttles, great with or without gloves - downside is they are only available by ordering directly from poshbikes co uk


13cm ESI Racers Edge "white" - best closed cell foam grip widely available


13cm ESI Chunky "black" - most comfortable closed cell foam grip widely available


13cm ESI Chunky orange silicone grip - high vis orange, also great


----------



## kyle10bike (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys, I think i'm going to order some today.


----------



## theextremist04 (Jul 15, 2008)

AndrewTO said:


> I had Bontrager foam grips and thought they were great. I also have had good success with grip tape, too.


+1, exactly.


----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)

Im currently running foam grips and must admit I like em more than ourys and the specialized bg's


----------



## seppk (Apr 29, 2009)

KCNC EVA: Cheap, light, and available in a variety of colors.

http://fairwheelbikes.com/kcnc-eva-foam-grips-p-2921.html


----------



## RockStarRacing (Dec 30, 2006)

OZriders grips, best there is IMO, and ive tried most of the above.........


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

kyle10bike said:


> Who likes foam grips? I'm not trying to loose weight but I want to know what all you wennies out there think about foam grips. Are they just for loosing weight, or do they actually feel good? Are they only good for casual riding? Do they give you enuff grip for more agressive riding? I like to ride gloveless so keeping my hands cool is very necessary, has anyone noticed if they make your hands sweat more or less? Do the grips tend to slide around on the bar after you wash your bike or ride in the rain? How long do they normally last?


I use hairspray for installation and foam grips stay put, however I have to reapply some hairspray every now and then.

My favorites are the Bontrager Race X Lite. Easy trim to fit if using grip shifters as well. And work fine without gloves.

I guess I like the ribbed feel of these more than the non-ribbed feel...











The XXX Lites are lighter, but don't feel as good to me.



Either way, they run about $10 a pair and are easy to replace once they get a bit torn up and worn out.


----------



## rockhopperss (Feb 21, 2011)

I like foam grips better. Summer riding sometimes I don't want gloves on. I have Bontrager Race X lites on my mountain bike, and Ritchey WCS Ergo grips on my hybrid. The bontragers slip a lot, so hairspray is a must. I have not ridden the Ritchey's yet, time will tell but they sure FEEL comfy  The X lites are a bit hard, still require gloves, for me. 

No matter the foam grip, Hairspray will be needed so they stay snug on the bars. I use pump hairspray, because it was on clearance and I am cheap


----------



## ATOMICned (Feb 11, 2004)

Those Hi Temps look interesting. Any idea where they are sold? could not find any info on LOUgle........


----------



## DianeWong (Jun 5, 2007)

+1 for Titec Pork Rinds.
-George


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

ATOMICned said:


> Those Hi Temps look interesting. Any idea where they are sold? could not find any info on LOUgle........


mine were from here: http://www.bike-products.com/en/Mou...ml?force_sid=ef1a9009c19080c371da7945d5a8595a

i stocked up with a few of them


----------



## Phil335 (Feb 17, 2010)

I love my ESI's. They are great


----------



## erichwic (Mar 3, 2004)

ESI's are decent, but just won't do for longer events.


----------



## indian fire trail (Nov 22, 2007)

xckonakeith said:


> + 1 for the Ritchey WCS True grips. Light, comfy, inexpensive, and pretty durable.


Thumbs up for the WCS!!


----------



## recipher (Sep 15, 2005)

Anyone know where I can get *brown* foam grips?


----------



## c_kyle (Sep 2, 2005)

I've tried several different grips and right now ESI Racer's Edge are the bee's knees. Granted, after an endurance mtb event, my palms are sore for a few days. I might try the chunky's.


----------



## scoutcat (Mar 30, 2008)

the ESI are pretty comfy. you might check out the new crank bros foam grips - expensive but sexy.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

scoutcat said:


> You might check out the new crank bros foam grips - expensive but sexy.


and heavy


----------



## fran (Jan 24, 2004)

Do you guys use Hairsray with carbon bars? Is it OK ?


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

yes


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

I just ordered some foamies from Fairwheel Bikes. Made by KCNC. Only $10 and multi colors..


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

culturesponge said:


> i'm a big fan of closed cell foam grips
> 
> 
> HiTemp42 13cm foam MTB bar grips - the lightest - but can "throttle" if not applied with hairspray or lightglue


...and the weight of the hairspray/glue?


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

I don't use these on my Ellsworth but I build lots of custom cruisers and buying grips for 8-10 bucks seemed stupid so I did some research. Get a box of 65 for $40 bucks. I have used these on my single speed and they held up pretty well. Certainly not as durable as pork rinds or most other foam grips but at this price who cares? Probly not what you guys are looking for but I just thought I would throw it out there.

GripWorks | Manufacture hand grips and foam tubing for OEM applications.
http://store.visipak.com/NPVC-Foam-Grips-with-Two-Ends-Radiused-012449-MiniPak.html


----------



## ryansuske (Jul 8, 2011)

+1 ESI Chunky grips. Best grips I have ever used at any weight.


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm a fan of the ECI Chunky grips but they are not durable at all. Wear out quickly under regular use.

A cheaper alternative is the Serfas silicon grips. Anyone used them?


----------



## Gripshift (Jan 29, 2004)

*Foam grips = NO DICE*

There are some components on my bike I like to watch weight on, but one I won't do is foam grips. I tried the Titec Pork Rinds years ago and took them off after several rides. If you're worried about weight that much to sacrifice ride quality, then use electric tape. LOL

I remember reading years ago in MBA that Tinker still used an old pair of pedals because he like them so much. They weren't by any means light weight pedals compared to what he could have had, but he liked the way it made the bike feel.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

Gripshift said:


> There are some components on my bike I like to watch weight on, but one I won't do is foam grips. I tried the Titec Pork Rinds years ago and took them off after several rides. If you're worried about weight that much to sacrifice ride quality, then use electric tape. LOL
> 
> I remember reading years ago in MBA that Tinker still used an old pair of pedals because he like them so much. They weren't by any means light weight pedals compared to what he could have had, but he liked the way it made the bike feel.:thumbsup:


For me foam grips have been more comfortable than any other grips I've used. So I don't ride them to save weight. I actually like them.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Same here. I actually prefer my Ritchey WCS foam grips to anything else I've tried AND they're light and cheap.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Gripshift said:


> There are some components on my bike I like to watch weight on, but one I won't do is foam grips. I tried the Titec Pork Rinds years ago and took them off after several rides. If you're worried about weight that much to sacrifice ride quality, then use electric tape. LOL
> 
> I remember reading years ago in MBA that Tinker still used an old pair of pedals because he like them so much. They weren't by any means light weight pedals compared to what he could have had, but he liked the way it made the bike feel.:thumbsup:


What didn't you like about Pork Rinds? They're the most comfortable grip I've used in 20 years of riding/racing. If you had trouble getting them to stay put I install them with hairspray and put superglue at the ends.


----------



## Stumpjumpy (Sep 7, 2011)

Dictatorsaurus said:


> I'm a fan of the ECI Chunky grips but they are not durable at all. Wear out quickly under regular use.


:shocked:

Dunno if they have recently changed the composition of them or what, but mine show zero wear after 6 months of at least bi-weekly use . . . and I have the white ones. 



Dictatorsaurus said:


> For me foam grips have been more comfortable than any other grips I've used. So I don't ride them to save weight. I actually like them.


This. :thumbsup:

The ESI's are the best grips I've ever used. Zero compromise.


----------



## swoody (Mar 26, 2008)

I've been using pork rinds for a couple years now, first with some offroad riding, but the bike has now become my commuter rig, and I've put it through hell. The grips are surprisingly the last thing to show any signs of wear on my bike. They're perfectly comfortable whether I'm barehanded or wearing thick winter gloves.

Does anyone know where we can pick up those Hitemp42's in the states? I'd be interested in trying out a pair.

- Woody


----------



## pamt (May 28, 2009)

Really glad this thread has been reborn because I just ordered a set of Pork Rinds after reading all of the input here and any reviews I could find. Although I have been aware of foam and see it at the race's I never gave using a pair a thought and although I'm not a true weenie, when I saw the weight difference between my ODI Rouge's (132g) versus the Titec at 20g! Folks that's damn near 1/4 of a pound! Maybe I will absolutely hate them but for that kind of weight savings for only $3.00 I'm more than willing to give them a shot


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

Foam grips are lightweight, comfortable and cheap. That's a combination of features that you seldom get in a bike part.


----------



## pamt (May 28, 2009)

TigWorld said:


> Foam grips are lightweight, comfortable and cheap. That's a combination of features that you seldom get in a bike part.


I agree 110% As an example In addition to my MTB endeavors I also own a sub 16lb Cannondale road rocket and to achieve a 1/4lb weight loss on that bike would cost me well over $500.00


----------



## thatguypete (Jun 12, 2012)

limba said:


> Same here. I actually prefer my Ritchey WCS foam grips to anything else I've tried AND they're light and cheap.


I second that. I actually tried out a pair of ergon grips (about as heavy as you can go with grips) and went back to Ritchey WCS's after a week because I much preferred their feel.


----------



## XMAN (Sep 17, 2005)

Hello,

What kind of glue are you using to glue the Hi Temp/KCNC grips?
I have tried hair spray and tape but after two hours in the rain, they get loose. 

Best.
X.


----------



## dannynoonan (Jul 4, 2011)

Just grabbed a set to replace my ergons.


----------



## ScaryFatKidGT (Jun 6, 2012)

Has anyone tired the specialized XC light weight grips? 12g apparently, making them the second lightest here I think.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

A couple guys tried them and liked them on this forum.

Weight Weenies • View topic - Best grips for shock absorption


----------



## jthurd (Oct 4, 2006)

WCS.
The outer bulge in the foam give the palms a little extra cush... perfect.


----------



## jrastories (Aug 2, 2008)

I have used a knock off of the ritchy grips and I really liked them for the $4 they cost me, I have a set of ESI racer right now, I personally liked the foam grips better.

I was very sceptical at first at what these things were going to be able to handle and what they were going to be like in the rain but wow those foam grips rocked and now I wish I had a pair again.


----------



## Dan GSR (Apr 29, 2010)

you guys convinced me, i just placed an order for Titec Pork Rinds
my ergons have been less than stellar, and they are very heavy


----------



## Ntrdr00 (Apr 10, 2012)

I also run the bontrager race xlite, at only 28g for the pair, they are ultra lite, and comfortable with the ribs. No issues with slippage, and easy to install.


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

saltyman said:


> Extralite Ultragrip Foam Grips are 16grams so mega light, i might try soem next.


i use them, they are very comfy, light!!! local riders say they are girl grips!:nono::skep:


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

There's something going on with Titec. Neither QBP or BTi have Pork Rinds grips and a web search makes it look like Profile Design acquired Titec but it's such a recent deal their websites aren't up to date. Only a couple online stores have them in stock. I ordered directly from Profile-Design.


----------



## Dan GSR (Apr 29, 2010)

price point has the pork rinds in stock, i just got 2 pairs


----------



## pamt (May 28, 2009)

Dan GSR said:


> price point has the pork rinds in stock, i just got 2 pairs


Yep got mine from PP to for $3.98!!! I really like them and to lose damn near 1/4 of a pound for $3.98 is unreal:thumbsup:


----------



## bacon11 (Jul 3, 2009)

Titec Pork Rind users: Anyone out there with big hands? I ordered a set for myself and a friend last night just because they were foam, light, and cheap - I firgured I couldn't go wrong. Read a couple reviews that say they're great for people with smaller hands. My friend and I both wear XL gloves...


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

I use Bonty Race XXX lites, my set come in at 12.6 grams, love them they are just the right size etc to work for me great.

I also have a set of Race X lite grips which are 15.9 grams (meant to be 28!) i'll be keeping them as backups just in case.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

bacon11 said:


> Titex Pork Rind users: Anyone out there with big hands? . Read a couple reviews that say they're great for people with smaller hands. My friend and I both wear XL gloves...


I've used both the Titec and Bonty XXX lites, as well as ESI racers.
Having not so small hands (M gloves) I felt they were too thin for my taste, I'm using Extralite's Ultrafoam, they do work fine for me.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

bacon11 said:


> Titex Pork Rind users: Anyone out there with big hands? I ordered a set for myself and a friend last night just because they were foam, light, and cheap - I firgured I couldn't go wrong. Read a couple reviews that say they're great for people with smaller hands. My friend and I both wear XL gloves...


I have big hands, Fox XL size 11 gloves are snug. I love Pork Rinds and have always thought thick grips like Oury feel wierd.

Side note: Profile (who seem to own Titec) says Pork Rinds are discontinued. Buy'em now at Pricepoint.


----------



## Motivated (Jan 13, 2004)

I use bar tape because with some creativity can create custom grip shape and size. There are drawbacks, such as having to remove tape to remove shimano shifters, and I'm not sure of the weight. 

I might try those WCS grips - seems well liked by the large handed.


----------



## Raxik (Oct 21, 2012)

Hello ppl,

I am thinking about getting these SRAM foam grips with 1 lock on:










Have anyone tried these? And since it has 1 lock on ring per grip, do you think it would be solid enough for some semi-agressive riding aswell? Without the need for glues and other stuff?

Thx and Happy New Year!


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

^Agressive riding" means some crashing right? I use foam grips on all my bikes but on the bikes that get crashed (DH & FR) I use Hope alloy end caps to protect the grip. If you cut open the end of those Srams you could use.somehing similar but the existing end looks like it would get chewed up if it hits the ground. If you wanna avoid glue those look like a good option since they're probably lighter than rubber and I like the feel of foam, but they still have a weiht and $$ penalty compared to glue on foamies. The glue's not a big issue unless you have to remove them more than once a year. I slide them on with hairspray, put a little Super Glue around the ends. Cut them off and replace'em with another $6 pair if I have to.


----------



## Raxik (Oct 21, 2012)

Lelandjt said:


> ^Agressive riding" means some crashing right? I use foam grips on all my bikes but on the bikes that get crashed (DH & FR) I use Hope alloy end caps to protect the grip. If you cut open the end of those Srams you could use.somehing similar but the existing end looks like it would get chewed up if it hits the ground. If you wanna avoid glue those look like a good option since they're probably lighter than rubber and I like the feel of foam, but they still have a weiht and $$ penalty compared to glue on foamies. The glue's not a big issue unless you have to remove them more than once a year. I slide them on with hairspray, put a little Super Glue around the ends. Cut them off and replace'em with another $6 pair if I have to.


Thank you buddy... well as semi agressive riding I meant some bumps and jumps, not some insane drops or DH/FR action... so they question was aimed at how strong they might hold on bar without glue, since they have 1 lock on.

I might take them, so I hope they won't spin while holding them.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

The lock on foam grips still have a rigid plastic tube inside that actually locks on using the clamp.


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

seppk said:


> KCNC EVA: Cheap, light, and available in a variety of colors.
> 
> http://fairwheelbikes.com/kcnc-eva-foam-grips-p-2921.html


I used to run Specialized BG lock ons on my old bike. I went with the KCNC like above out of curiosity and to shave grams for my new carbon whip. My only complaint is that I'm not really sold on their square-ish shape. No slipping though, seems like my years on lock ons were a case of a solution looking for a problem.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roaringboy (Aug 26, 2009)

I have a set of the Bonty X-Lites on my main bike and a set of Ritchey WCS on my singlespeed. The Bonty's are well past their best so thinking about trying out some ESI Chunkys as i've heard they are quite comfy if you're running rigids.

These are the Bonty's (they're cut down for twist shifters) 20g for the pair:


----------



## madsedan (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm on my second pair of the Specialized 12g XC lightweights, the set I have no came in at 11g actually, they are not for everybody but I like them. They do not offer quite as much squish as the OSI racer grips.


----------



## roaringboy (Aug 26, 2009)

The ESI's are on - can't say they're any more comfortable than the foams were - they are seriously more grippy though. Don't think i'll notice the extra 21g either.


----------

